# Go Hard Basketball! Cavs



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Go Hard Basketball! is a Sim Basketball league hosted right here on BBF. We are going into our second season next week and we have an opening as Cavaliers owner. The season next on our schedule is the 1996-97 NBA season. Here's the current Cavs roster:

PG Stephon Marbury/Bobby Phills
SG John Starks/Bob Sura
SF Dan Majerle/Chris Mills
PF Oliver Miller/Tyrone Hill
C Alonzo Mourning/John Amaechi

Cleveland had a huge offseason drafting Stephon Marbury in the lottery and luring John Starks and Alonzo Mourning away from playoffs teams in free agency. This roster is primed for a monumental jump in the standings. They just need a good owner to get them to the top.

If you think you might be interested in giving it a try, post your information in this thread.

Visit our League Homepage to check out the rosters of the rest of the league along with records and playoffs results from last season.

If you are new to simulation basketball or if you just want to know how we run the ship, check out our League Rules page that provided you with all the necessary info.

I look forward to locking horns with you this season on the road to the NBA Finals!


----------

